

Spontaneous order on the road (what happened when traffic lights were off) - cwan
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2010/08/spontaneous-order-on-the-road.html

======
muhfuhkuh
So, the future of less traffic congestion is to be like the developing
countries:

India: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjrEQaG5jPM>

Vietnam: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mr5Gssaxl6g>

Hmmm... I'm not sure about this, Batman.

~~~
istari
The Vietname video reminded me of chapter 2 of Ikaruga, my favorite video game
stage and not a good model for urban traffic planners.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-zSi0xt9fY>

------
Qz
I feel like there are insightful analogies to made here to net neutrality...

